# Norco Six 2 2008 Schaltauge



## Burnhard (7. Juni 2009)

Kann man ein passendes Schaltauge online bestellen, bzw wo und wie ist die Artikelbezeichnung.


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Burnhard

Hier der Link auf unsere Homepage, auf der Du die Liste
mit den Schaltaugen findest. 

In Deinem Fall wäre das also die Bestell-Nummer: 959375-10.

Jeder Norco-Händler kann Dir das Teil bestellen:

 Händler Deutschland/Österreich, danach auf DOWNLOADS klicken und die folgende
Datei herunterladen: 2009_NORCO_Haendlerverzeichnis.pdf

 Händler Schweiz

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (8. Juni 2009)

Also muss ich dirket zu einem Norco Händler gehen um mir das Schaltauge zu bestellen?


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Burnhard

Bei uns in der Schweiz funktioniert es auf jeden Fall so. Frage doch bitte bei Norco Deutschland nach, wie sie es dort handhaben.

Fon +49 (0)521 932 04 â 43
Fax +49 (0)521 932 04 â 49

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Burnhard (8. Juni 2009)

Ok, danke!


----------



## mac80 (11. Juni 2009)

Bei uns funktioniert es auch so


----------



## saturno (11. Juni 2009)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Also muss ich dirket zu einem Norco Händler gehen um mir das Schaltauge zu bestellen?



ne, guggste hier


www.schaltauge.com


----------



## Indian Summer (11. Juni 2009)

Hi saturno

Also so auf den ersten Blick kann ich die Kategorie "Norco" nicht finden.
Aber Du hast sicher recht, es besteht eine recht grosse Möglichkeit,
dass eines der angebotenen Schaltaugen passt, da Norco einen Grossteil
der Rahmen bei A-Pro in Taiwan fertigt. 

Evtl. hilft ja das PDF mit einigen Bildern der Norco-Schaltaugen, das
es hier als Download gibt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

